# new torch



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Major soldering "B" tank and Turbo Torch, Small jobs I have gotten more and more to use self lighting Mapp torches. But the tank gets in the way and if prolonged use, it does get heavy after awhile. Looking on Amazon a week ago I saw this $45.00 including shipping and tax ... gas not included.
It came yesterday works good -- only problem is to shut it off you must use the tank valve. That sucks!

http://www.magtorch.com/mt560-c.html


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Bill
That's for propylene gas, not acetylene. Not as hot, but the 7.5 tank is a lot lighter than a "B". Plus you get more joints out of it because there is no stabilizer, just gas (liquid).


----------

